# Heated mirrors for Chevy Work Truck



## farmboy52787 (Mar 22, 2007)

I have a 2006 Chevy Work Truck with the basic plain mirrors. I would like to get the bigger heated towing extendable mirrors though. My dealer says its impossible to put heated mirrors into a truck without the computer system for heated mirrors. Could it be possible to bypass the connector on the mirrors and run wires directly to the battery with a switch? I would think it would just be positive and negative wires correct? Does anyone know of any after-market brands? It gets real old always having to get out a lot to scrape off the snow and ice from the mirrors so i can see where the hell I am going. I cant look behind me because I have a sander. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thank you


----------



## chev_4x4 (Dec 28, 2006)

I second this question. Have the same type of truck and would really like to get the towing mirrors with heat. Someone has got to know how to do it Please give us all the info. Thanks


----------



## firstclasslawn (Sep 5, 2005)

gm parts direct.com is the best price for NEW heated tow mirrors (less than 400 for both). The guys on dieselplace.com always talk about doing it, but you will have to know what wires to slice into. I am posotive that someone over there knows, but i can't tell you how to do it.


----------



## sparky8370 (Nov 26, 2007)

I was thinking about doing the same thing. I was going to check and see if there is a wire I can use off the zone selector to pull a relay in. That way if it's in defrost or defrost/floor the heated mirrors would be on.


----------



## iflyhelis (Dec 9, 2007)

sparky8370;449659 said:


> I was thinking about doing the same thing. I was going to check and see if there is a wire I can use off the zone selector to pull a relay in. That way if it's in defrost or defrost/floor the heated mirrors would be on.


All heated mirrors I have seen are on a timer (10-15 mins.) but those are factory installed. After market units may not need the timer.


----------



## tkrepairs (Nov 28, 2007)

anybody have a part number? all i can find on that site are the extendable camper mirrors that disable all power functions and are not heated.


----------



## farmboy52787 (Mar 22, 2007)

*Just checking to see if anybody had any luck*

Just checking to see if anybody had anymore luck. Would NAPA sell something?


----------



## ticki2 (Jan 10, 2006)

I have the west coast mirrors on the one ton . Just picked up some heated heads at local auto supply ( sanels ) for 25 bucks each . Just 2 wires so I'm going to switch them to something hot . Let you know in a few days how it goes.


----------



## chev_4x4 (Dec 28, 2006)

ticki2

please keep us posted on the one ton, I run two of them and want to do the same thing


----------



## ticki2 (Jan 10, 2006)

Well finally got around to installing the heated mirror heads . Just hooked them to a power supply and ground . I used a lighted switch so I'd remember when they were on . They only draw 1.2 a each so it shouldn't be much of a drain . Hopefully no more foggy weather problems .


----------



## chev_4x4 (Dec 28, 2006)

ticki2-
Thanks for letting us know how it went for ya, how about some pictures of the install. You have me really wanting to set my trucks up with this set up. I hate icy mirrors.


----------



## firstclasslawn (Sep 5, 2005)

gmpartsdirect.com
left and right numbers
15904034 15904035

THIS IS FOR AN 06 BODY STYLE NOT AN 08


----------



## ticki2 (Jan 10, 2006)

chev_4x4;479666 said:


> ticki2-
> Thanks for letting us know how it went for ya, how about some pictures of the install. You have me really wanting to set my trucks up with this set up. I hate icy mirrors.


Soory , no pics , camera is gone for a week . Pretty straight forward for the west coast mirrors , Replace the heads ( 7" X 16" ) with the heated ones , run the wires thru the door where the mirror block-offs are to a switch and a ground . It took more time to decide where to put the switch. Finally decided on the blank space where the for light switch would normally be .


----------



## ticki2 (Jan 10, 2006)

Here's the brand and part no. , Velvac #705335 . They have a web site with several mirror types.


----------



## streetfrog (Dec 9, 2007)

So what's the website? Thanks in advanceprsport


----------



## ticki2 (Jan 10, 2006)

Velvac.com


----------



## Dstosh (Dec 30, 2003)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/2-7x...IRROR-SET_W0QQitemZ300170417045QQcmdZViewItem

West Coast style


----------



## jaystripes (Jan 5, 2008)

we just direct wire ours to a lighted international heated mirror switch and shut it off when the mirror is clear and turn it on as nessesary


----------



## ticki2 (Jan 10, 2006)

Dstosh;479870 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/2-7x...IRROR-SET_W0QQitemZ300170417045QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> West Coast style


That be them . When you add S&H you might do better local


----------



## streetfrog (Dec 9, 2007)

They won't work for my 1/2 ton lol. I'll keep lookin


----------



## farmboy52787 (Mar 22, 2007)

just wanted to let everyone know that i got a pair of the camper extendable mirrors with heat and turn signal. They were also power moving as well. But i figured out which wires controlled the heat and the turn signal and the grounds and wired the turn signals into the blinker wires under the hood and simply put in a switch to run the heated mirrors. Took about 4 hours total, 2 people, but the hardest parts were taking off the door and running wires. So therefore you can put heated mirrors on a work truck!


----------



## chev_4x4 (Dec 28, 2006)

farmboy

any pics showing the install and some directions??


----------



## snow7899 (Jan 22, 2005)

Check out AM autoparts. They have a ton of listings on E-bay. L&R power heated mirrors for an 02 gmc for about 60 bucks.


----------



## farmboy52787 (Mar 22, 2007)

chev_4x4;527286 said:


> farmboy
> 
> any pics showing the install and some directions??


no its pretty basic wiring just power and ground nothing to complicated. Its great ill be able to use them tomorrow!

O and the wire colors for the turn signals are blue (pos) and brown(neg) and the heat is the 2 black ones, doesnt matter which is negative or positive. The other 3 wires control the power mirror but i didnt bother hooking them up.


----------



## farmboy52787 (Mar 22, 2007)

Here are some pictures


----------



## Indy (Sep 23, 2007)

farmboy52787;527495 said:


> no its pretty basic wiring just power and ground nothing to complicated. Its great ill be able to use them tomorrow!
> 
> O and the wire colors for the turn signals are blue (pos) and brown(neg) and the heat is the 2 black ones, doesnt matter which is negative or positive. The other 3 wires control the power mirror but i didnt bother hooking them up.


??? did ya gett'm new or use and what is the part # or place that you got them, they look great and look like they will be sweet for running a plow.......

Thanks:salute:


----------



## diehrd (Dec 11, 2006)

Check this guys sit eout ALL OEM STYLE GM mirrors heated ect ..

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/MIRR...62QQcategoryZ33649QQihZ024QQitemZ370025688666


----------



## farmboy52787 (Mar 22, 2007)

These are them

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/99-0...225713753QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item230225713753

But you can get them from the GM Parts Direct Website

The part numbers are in the Ebay link

I ordered the wrong ones from that GM website but found someone to trade with me so there only a year+ old but they still work. I dont plan on keeping this truck much past the time the warranty ends, I'm going to upgrade to the diesel with all the features.


----------

